# Simple Countdown Timer for OBS [Deleted]



## Narrow River (May 2, 2022)

Narrow River submitted a new resource:

Simple Countdown Timer for OBS - Simple Countdown Timer  or clock with Browser Source and Dock



> View attachment 83158
> Simple Countdown Timer for start of a stream. With Dock (above) for Control and Browser Source for Display.
> Install Instructions are in a README in the .zip download. Easy to install.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## GenomeSoldier66 (May 13, 2022)

Is there a way that I could change the font of the Timer that appears on OBS?


----------



## Narrow River (May 14, 2022)

Hi GenomeSoldier66
Currently the only way to change the font would be to manually adjust the code ( with another Google font ). But I am working on another version that has a settings part that will change the font, font size, color and  orientation of the Timer and Message on OBS from the Dock. Most of the Google Fonts should be available. The next version should be available for download in about a week or so.​


----------



## Narrow River (May 28, 2022)

Hi All
Just an update on my progress of a new version. I have completed the UI, and I am currently working on the functionality of everything. I had some health issues that slowed me down on its development, and I didn't meet the deadline I set. They are better now. Again the next version should be fully completed, tested and ready for download in a week or so.
Cheers


----------



## napoellis (Jun 13, 2022)

Narrow River said:


> Hi All
> Just an update on my progress of a new version. I have completed the UI, and I am currently working on the functionality of everything. I had some health issues that slowed me down on its development, and I didn't meet the deadline I set. They are better now. Again the next version should be fully completed, tested and ready for download in a week or so.
> Cheers


Hello, I hope you are well. Is the new update ready? I love this program add-on to OBS


----------



## Narrow River (Jun 13, 2022)

Narrow River updated Simple Countdown Timer for OBS with a new update entry:

Simple Countdown Timer For OBS 2



> Version 2
> A simple countdown timer/clock for OBS to start a stream.
> In this 2nd version has a new settings button that when clicked on it opens up a settings panel.
> In this panel there is the option to change the font, colour and size of the OBS displayed timer.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Narrow River (Jun 13, 2022)

Glad you love the Program add-on napoellis. Version 2 is completed and on github ready to download. Enjoy

Please let me know anyone if there is anything not working and I will fix it​


----------



## napoellis (Jun 15, 2022)

Narrow River said:


> Glad you love the Program add-on napoellis. Version 2 is completed and on github ready to download. Enjoy
> 
> Please let me know anyone if there is anything not working and I will fix it​


We can't access the Simple Countdown Timer For OBS 2 page. It says we don't have access.


----------



## napoellis (Jun 15, 2022)

Narrow River said:


> Glad you love the Program add-on napoellis. Version 2 is completed and on github ready to download. Enjoy
> 
> Please let me know anyone if there is anything not working and I will fix it​


I found the link to the update but I can't change the text or color. Changing it and clicking apply doesn't work.


----------



## Narrow River (Jun 16, 2022)

The link is the same as before. I just updated the OBS page and and uploaded the zip file to github.  I'll go through the full process of download and setup myself with the computers at church and test it again on a pc and mac, later today. It worked many times before I uploaded it. I was going to download it and use it myself this Sunday. But I will check it well before then.


----------



## Narrow River (Jun 16, 2022)

I downloaded it on the two computers (a mac and pc) and it worked fine for me. I could change the font and change the colour. I'm not sure why it's not working for you. My suggestion would be to delete the dock and browser source from OBS and delete the .zip file and the extracted files from your computer. Then redownload the .zip file (extract it any directory, as long as you keep all the files in the same directory because they need each other to work ) and then reinstall the dock and browser source  from the new files and try it again. Maybe a file got corrupted as it was being downloaded. To change the font a correct URL and font family name must be correctly copied and pasted for the font to change. The pdf file included has pics and instructions on what to copy. I will make a little vid of the install and show it working.


----------



## Narrow River (Jun 18, 2022)

Hi All
I've made a little video showing the install and the working of the Simple Countdown Timer.
The video was too large in MBs to post onto GitHub.

So I have posted it to my YouTube channel for anyone that wishes to view it. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzk8GKSyKfgDXTAf8jEIQuQ

I have also placed it in a OneDrive folder if anyone wishes to download the video.  https://1drv.ms/v/s!AuRwRJv6YOlAhMpeh4zi92e2Ml3Rgw?e=70DFxD

I have found one little problem with the program ( but this doesn't affect the functionality or usability of the program ). 
When the settings button is pressed to close the setting panel the tab pressed always goes back to the font tab, Even when the color tab is pressed. I want it to remember which tab is open when the settings panel is closed. I will fix this later.

Cheers Narrow River


----------



## napoellis (Jun 24, 2022)

So I just opened up OBS recently and the browser source is no longer working, any fix for that?


----------



## Narrow River (Jun 26, 2022)

Delete it and re-do the browser source. Sometimes parts of OBS needs to be reset for some reason. I found that out again today co-incidentally.
The sound source for the stream today (from an ATEM) that usually works didn't and the beginning of the stream had no sound. The fix was re-doing the sound source and it worked again as normal. It's happened with a camera source as well in the past before I used the ATEM.


----------



## Narrow River (Sep 11, 2022)

Narrow River updated Simple Countdown Timer for OBS with a new update entry:

Simple Countdown Timer for OBS 2.`



> Version 2.1
> 
> Please follow install instructions that are included in the .zip file for the Plugin to work correctly
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Narrow River (Sep 12, 2022)

Narrow River updated Simple Countdown Timer for OBS with a new update entry:

Simple Countdown Timer For OBS 2.2



> All the Updates of the recent 2.1 Update but a further fix of a saved settings issue



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Lizardiwthhat (Nov 3, 2022)

Absolutely love this plug-in! Is there any way to remove the shadow?


----------



## Narrow River (Dec 6, 2022)

Lizardiwthhat said:


> Absolutely love this plug-in! Is there any way to remove the shadow?


Sorry for the late reply. I hadn't checked the forum for a bit. The only way to turn it off would be in the code. I should of added an On/Off option for the shadow at it's creation. I wanted it there so as the text could be seen no matter what image was behind it.  I'm going to do 2 updates. The first one will have a "Message During Countdown" option, a days option and a shadow on/off option. The second one will be a more in depth improvement to the text customization and will take some time.


----------



## Narrow River (Dec 6, 2022)

Just for everyone who uses the plugin. A big thanks and I'm glad it's getting some use. I've had some feedback recently and It's time I did an update and improved and changed some things according to peoples wishes.  I'm going to do 2 updates. The first one will have a "Message During Countdown" option, a days option and a shadow on/off option. The second one will be a more in depth improvement to the text customization and will take some time. The first one should be before Christmas and the second will be after.


----------



## Shei (Dec 10, 2022)

Love this plugin! Super clean and super simple. 

Could I ask for a feature request? Could you add a "hide timer" button on the dashboard, so I can hide it when it's not necessary? 
Right now the only way to hide it is on the obs layout and it's quite inconvenient to have to find the source to toggle, unless there's another way you recommend?


----------



## Narrow River (Dec 20, 2022)

Shei said:


> Love this plugin! Super clean and super simple.
> 
> Could I ask for a feature request? Could you add a "hide timer" button on the dashboard, so I can hide it when it's not necessary?
> Right now the only way to hide it is on the obs layout and it's quite inconvenient to have to find the source to toggle, unless there's another way you recommend?


Hi Shei 
Yes you sure can ask for a feature. Glad you like the plugin. The only way currently would be ( as you say) to toggle the eye in the source. The other way ( that I use ) is to switch scenes .  But I'm currently doing an update and part of it is checkboxes to hide/show pretty much all elements. It wouldn't be very difficult to to put a hide/show toggle on the main output. I will in a future update put a timer to the main hide/show toggle as well. The update is not progressing as quick as I would like but it is happening. I will explain in a post shortly.


----------



## Narrow River (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi Everyone, 

The small update has turned into a major overhaul of some things that will take some time coding and getting right. With Christmas near the coding has not gone as quick as I would have liked and the first release will be after Christmas sometime. The next update will start with Version 3. I'll include a pick of the main UI/Dock so far. I've added some features that people have asked for and and I'm changing the way the settings are accessed and displayed ( Allowing future upgrades and additions to the customisation of things to occur more easily ).

Be Blessed

Kelvin - Narrow River


----------



## Narrow River (Wednesday at 5:30 AM)

Hi Everyone, just an update on my progress. For those waiting on the next version. It's very nearly finished. Mainly just testing things before release. I should be releasing it on this Saturday. Cheers


----------



## Narrow River (Today at 1:21 AM)

Narrow River updated Simple Countdown Timer for OBS with a new update entry:

Simple Countdown Timer for OBS Version 3



> Version 3
> Major update with many changes
> 
> Still simple and user friendly but with many more features than the original
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

